# Looking for good free backgrounds



## bryantlphan (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new at cropping my pictures from green screen backdrops but I only have a few good backgrounds, can you tell me where I can find good free backgrounds online? Especially for newborns and kids ,Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrisburke (Dec 7, 2008)

i just use google usually...  and then search Images.. theres almost always good stuff there...

however i'd be interested to hear more about this green screen...  what type of material do you use for that, and how does it work


----------



## bryantlphan (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello Chrisburke, there are a lot of green screen available, Photoshop or other software takes out the green so you can crop your picture easily. I just use a green blanket and it works pretty good.  I already tried google and I can't find any good backgrounds  that are free. Like the ones they use when you take your kid to photo studio.  Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2008)

> however i'd be interested to hear more about this green screen... what type of material do you use for that, and how does it work


A solid color background like that is called 'Chromakey'.  The idea is that you use a color that contrasts with your subject, which makes it easy to extract your subject and place them on a different background.  Blue & green are two of them most popular colors.  



> I can't find any good backgrounds that are free


You get what you pay for....sound familiar?  

I'm sure there are plenty that are reasonably priced.  Try raising  your budget a little bit.


----------



## anarchyjim (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's a link to 15 hi-res 'muslin-esqe', royalty free backgrounds. They were created with our (Digital Anarchy) Backdrop Designer photoshop plugin:

http://digitalanarchy.com/bundles/free.html

Obviously, if you want more than the 15 freebies, we hope you'll consider taking a look at the plugin.  Either way, have fun with the free ones.

I've also written an article on setting up your studio to do chromakey (green/blue screen photography) that may be helpful. A short version of this appeared in Studio Photography magazine:

http://digitalanarchy.com/primatte/studio.html

cheers,
Jim Tierney
Digital Anarchy
http://digitalanarchy.com/


----------

